# Funny halloween pics that I found



## drgnfly2265 (Oct 22, 2008)

Since Halloween is coming up, I thought that I would find some turtle or tortoise pics. Here are some that I found. 

Enjoy 






















_________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## tortoiselady528 (Oct 22, 2008)

Ha. I love the turtle shark.
Thanks for sharing.

Thought I would add a few


----------



## Greg T (Oct 22, 2008)

Those pictures are wonderful! The top stegosaurus picture is great because my son just finished a report on the stegosaurus for second grade.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Isa (Oct 22, 2008)

Haha Too Funny  The tortoises and turtles in the pics are just too cute . 
The turtle shark is amazing 
Thanks for sharing Jamie and tortoiselady


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Oct 22, 2008)

Here is one I forgot about...






___________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## kevantheman35 (Oct 23, 2008)

that stegosaurus is amazing, gives me great ideas for this holloween


----------



## jasso2 (Oct 23, 2008)

awesome pics


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 27, 2008)

cute!!


----------



## terryo (Oct 27, 2008)

OMG!! The shark is hilarious!!





I found this on a site


----------

